# So when does Floradix really go bad?



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I have yet another huge bottle in my fridge that I have not taken as much as I intended to. From now on, I am buying smaller bottles. However, I am wondering if I can still take some from the bottle that is in my fridge while I wait for my next order to arrive? The lady at our local health food store says that it doesn't go bad as quick as the bottle says...but she didn't elaborate. I can't use a smell/taste test, cause it is always gross lol. The bottle in my fridge would be three months old at the oldest. So toss it for sure? Or can I still use some of it? Thanks


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm just subscribing since I've had this question before too.

I was thinking that next time I might freeze half the bottle. Obviously it would affect the nutrients a bit but that stuff is pricey and I'd rather not totally waste it.

Funny you think it's gross though, I like it. Also my 5 year old thinks it's the bees knees.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, google was not helping me much with this question. Freezing half is a really good idea! Got to be better than throwing it away and then not taking any.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Since no-one else has responded... I gotta be honest, I think my top limit would be 2 months, and maybe it would even be less. I would be afraid of molds and such. There are no preservatives other than the natural sugars in there. Buying the stuff is a hardship for me, plus I'm not nearly as careful with food as many people (I happily cut mold off a cheese and eat the rest, I'll remove a bad onion layer and just wash the slime off the firm layers, just peel a hairy carrot, etc.) but as you say, we don't get much information from the smell of it, and it's hard to see changes in it. I don't mind eating a food that I have information about (like seeing that one onion layer is squishy and smelly but the others are still firm) but Floradix is an unknown so I'm just going to have to go with the dates, and not push the advertised dates too much.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok, I will just trash it and wait for the new stuff to arrive then. Thanks for the reply. I am pretty paranoid when it comes to spoiled food and food poisoning and all that. But if other people say that they wouldn't trust it, then I definitely won't take any chances.

I bought a smaller bottle this time. Hopefully I can get into a more consistent routine for drinking the stuff.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

I called Salus about this, because we use kindervit and it kept going chunky before we got through it. Apparently chuncky does not = bad. If it's bad it will smell/taste fermented. They actually recommended that I freeze both the kindervit and the floradix, in individual portions in an ice cube tray. I've been pushing the enveloppe a bit more since talking to them. I do agree though, that it tastes awful!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Ice cube tray = genius!







I already threw the bottle away and should get more in the mail tomorrow, but I am so using that idea. I am so glad I posted this question now. Thanks.


----------



## iamthepanda7 (4 mo ago)

I have the same question and really appreciate the replies, at first I was really exited that it was only 30$ and had enough servings to last 80 days, then I practically threw my hands up when I saw “use within a month” this is the third supplement ive tried and I have like no money lol, I’m glad I know this now to freeze it while it’s still fresh, I’m going to ask for more information where I can and post it if I find anything 😊 best of luck everyone


----------

